# Does anyone have any rats up for adoption that are neutered/spayed already?



## arpooch (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I don't exactly have the money for neutering/spaying right now so I was wondering if anyone is selling their rat (Baby or young) That is already neutered or spayed. I'm looking for two females and two males. Thanks! 

-Arpooch

PS. I'm located in the Chicagoland area.


----------

